# Anyone with a Fisher of Sno-way on a Tundra?



## Clammy (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm tossed between a Fisher HT and a Sno-way 26 for my Tundra. 

If anyone has one mounted to a Tundra, can you tell me how far the push plates hang down & how much clearance there is. If you got pictures of the plates, I'd love to see how it looks. 

Thanks!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We've done a couple Tundras with excellent feedback. these are the only pictures I have easy accessable.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.165601673458238.35148.124310997587306&type=1


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Do your self a favor and go with a Fisher SD instead of the HT. The SD is allot more rugged than the HT and it's still fairly light weight. I have had great luck with my SD it holds up very well to plowing gravel driveways.


----------

